# How long of a hay elevator should I buy?



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

My new barn is 16' tall inside. I will have guys unload bale thrower racks, and stack the hay on pallets all the way up to the truss so I figure I will need a elevator. With the angle of the elevator going up the stack how long of one should I buy? Thanks in advance!!


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

16' would be plenty. Once you consider the height of the wagon deck and the fact that the guys stacking can (and will want to) stack the last three or four layers together (so they aren't banging their heads on the trusses), the operational angle won't be all that steep.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Personally, I'd go 24'--I've found that to be the best length because my plans change over time and you may not be able to get a new section 5 years down the road. Once, your angle gets about 45 degrees, the least little banana bend in a bale will almost always cause it to flip over and knock at least 2 more bales off (Murphy's Law).

Also, I like the type that come in 8' sections.

Hope this helps.

Ralph


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

rjmoses said:


> Personally, I'd go 24'--I've found that to be the best length because my plans change over time and you may not be able to get a new section 5 years down the road. Once, your angle gets about 45 degrees, the least little banana bend in a bale will almost always cause it to flip over and knock at least 2 more bales off (Murphy's Law).
> 
> Also, I like the type that come in 8' sections.
> 
> ...


If he's setting the elevator on the wagon bed (or if it has a raised dolly like mine), we can assume it will be about 2.5' feet off the ground. And if stacking the last three layers together that's 4' down from the 16' truss height. Only 9.5' of rise. Little Pythagorean theorem... (Fun computing noises) ... At 45 degree angle it would only need to be 13.5' feet long. He COULD use a 24', but there's the math. With only that much rise in stacking, I'd be tempted to skip the elevator entirely on any days that the unloading crew totaled three guys.


----------



## Hokelund Farm (Feb 4, 2014)

Yeah if the very top layer is at 16', and a 6' tall person is stacking, the wagon bed is 4' in the air to begin with, the person on the wagon would only have to toss the bale about head height to get it to the person stacking - which might get old after a few loads, but you could actually get by without an elevator. Or try it without and then see what elevator will work best.

But maybe the elevator will carry it closer to where it will be stacked so there will be less carrying?

All depends on the set up.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Just remember, the longer the elevator, a larger electric motor is required. Mike


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Yeah one variable how close is the wagon to the hay being stacked . How easy will it be to get the wagon close to the stack ?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Chessiedog said:


> Yeah one variable how close is the wagon to the hay being stacked . How easy will it be to get the wagon close to the stack ?


IIRC from his pics when building his barn, he will be able to get close.

Regards, Mike


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

We have two bale elevators a 28 and 36. If you think you might ever be renting a bank barn and stacking some small bales in there you want to get an elevator about that long. We like when the bale elevator sticks out the barn doors a pretty good distance so you can pull right beside it and unload out the side door. One good guy on the wagon and one good guy stacking in the mow is a possibility but you need a long elevator


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Good old bank barns. The building that makes any size elevator not quite the perfect length....


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No bank barns here, but I have a 60 foot suspended elevator in the loft and a 24 foot elevator for the wagon to the suspended elevator.

And here is the kicker....I have not used either elevator in 15 years. I do not stack in the loft anymore.....too much work.....I do everything with grapples now.

Regards, Mike


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

I found its quicker to unload without an elevator in the barns that you can get the wagon right up to the stack


----------



## cornshucker (Aug 22, 2011)

If you are going with an elevator I would go a little longer than you think you need because as previous posters said you never know what you might do in the future. One a little too long is workable but one too short is a PITA. Been there done that.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

We used a 32 ft in an old drive in barn we used to use but if there aren't enough people the conveyor is a pain to move on the face. The barn was about 40 ft tall.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

All good things here, I'll add; 45 degrees is the max angle you will want to use, If you're usind a kicker not all bales are going to be perfect. At that angle you will get some that will fall off or if not on just right will slide back at you. I prefer a little less steep.
In addition a longer elevator gives you the option to go further into your stack. 
As said above you can always add a center section. It's the top bottom and motor that cost the most.


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Sorry guys I've been busy with work. My barn is clear span, and I can pull the wagon up right beside the stack. That is until the barn gets so full that i can't pull through then I would have to back in, but that shouldn't be for a another hay season or two. I don't plan on putting the elevator on the wagon. It will be on the ground leaned up against the top of the stack. I think in gonna try it this season without a elevator and see if it's needed first. If it is I will take measurement then. Thanks for all the info.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

If you want your help to come back the second day, I recommend an elevator. We've used several over the last 40 years, but love the one we have now. 20' skeleton with gear. One man can move it, and it will reach to the center of the stack. Makes it easy for 2 man unload. This is in an asphalted 18' tall clear span pole barn.

Mike


----------



## Nate926 (Apr 6, 2014)

Hay mike thanks for the advice! When you say gear do you mean like a dolly underneath?


----------

